# ? about stopping bc pills



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

For those who were on the pill before TTC - how long did it take before your cycles evened out after you stopped the pill? Or how soon did you get pregnant?
I'm curious because I'm planning on getting off the bc patch next month to TTC in a couple months (not definite on when exactly).


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I was pg 6 mos after stopping the pill. I was always regular w/periods, before, during, and after b/c.


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

I was pregnant w/i 2 weeks of stopping the pill


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

With DD I went off the pill Jan 1, started trying late March and got pg that 1st cycle. I am sure I was fertile before then.

After DD I went off the mini-pill when she was 11 months, and was ovulating regularily right away. We used FAM as bc and concieved our first month of trying when she was 23 months.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Got pregnant 10 days after stopping.


----------



## KendallY (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragana*
Got pregnant 10 days after stopping.

OceanSummer and Ragana. Can you check out my other post and see if this sounds like what happened to you? I had no hope that what I'm feeling is pregnancy until I read how quickly it happened for you...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=335007

Thanks!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceansummer*
I was pregnant w/i 2 weeks of stopping the pill


Hearing this makes me so hopefull!!! I took my last BC pill last Saturday and am on day 6 of my period. I am keeping my fingers crossed it happens as fast for us!!!







:


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I with Oceansummer and Ragana- I was pregnant within the first cycle of stopping the pill (and I had been on it for 5 consecutive years.)


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi there, I was on the pill for about 14 years, pretty much my entire reproductive life, before ttc. So I really never knew anything about my "normal" cycles, which started out horribly abnormal, hence starting the pill so early. Soooo, it's hard to say with me, but once I stopped, it only took 6 mos to get pg, though even taking my basal body temp every morning and trying to follow my "cycles" I had trouble telling where in my cycle I was. I ranged from 28-90 days between periods. It was very bizarre, but I guess that's just me.









Good luck to you!

Oh, when I first went off the pill, I talked with a couple of Gyn's, and they said some women start ovulating right away, and others take a while (several months), so you really just don't know until you give it a go.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone for responding.
I'm officially off bcp although not TTC yet. I'm temping so I can hopefully determine whether I ovulate or not this cycle.
And hopefully be able to predict when AF will next show up!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Make sure you give yourself some time. It can take up to a year or sometimes longer to get a regular cycle back. So don't be surprised if things don't get back to clockworkk right away.

I know it is hard, but be patient if it doesn't come back right away.







Good luck!


----------

